# Re-homing Male Chi



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I have been trying to help out a friend who is looking for a home for her family member's male chihuahua. He is a year old, very friendly and is free to a good home. She needs to find him a good home ASAP. Please PM me for more details. I will post pics in a few.

ps. Mods, I am not sure if this is the right place so feel free to move it!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Here are some pics of the lil guy...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What city is he in? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Ah.. sorry I knew I missed something. He is located in Bucks County, PA.. we are very close to NJ as well!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I have been trying to help out a friend who is looking for a home for her family member's male chihuahua. He is a year old, very friendly and is free to a good home. She needs to find him a good home ASAP. Please PM me for more details. I will post pics in a few.
> 
> ps. Mods, I am not sure if this is the right place so feel free to move it!


Be very careful about who you give this darling boy to. Sometimes people want to get them for bad reasons if their free. I've always been told to ask a price for any animal I needed to regime. If their are any chi owners out their who want a new member to their house or know someone please respond to her soon. If you can't get him in a home as soon as you need to check with one of the chi rescues and see if they have someone to foster him with. They'll find him a good safe home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope he finds a good home he is just adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Aww man if we were closer he's a cutie. Although I said my next will be a girl so I can dress up more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Personal reasons for rehome? Is he UTD on vaccines and is he fixed yet?


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ah.. sorry I knew I missed something. He is located in Bucks County, PA.. we are very close to NJ as well!


He is just adorable. Good luck I hope he gets a good home soon .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is precious, hope he finds a great forever home.


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

Would you or your friend be willing to drive to meet, I would definitely take him!! He looks just like my Effie😘

Sandy


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Would you or your friend be willing to drive to meet, I would definitely take him!! He looks just like my Effie😘
> 
> Sandy


I hope she'll come to meet you. He needs to go to a forever home. How old is your chi?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Would you or your friend be willing to drive to meet, I would definitely take him!! He looks just like my Effie😘
> 
> Sandy


Do you have any pics of your chi?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

My chi is 1 yr and full of energy, she has a couple of playmates in the area. I can't figure out how to upload pics yet.

I can't figure out how to upload pics


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> My chi is 1 yr and full of energy, she has a couple of playmates in the area. I can't figure out how to upload pics yet.
> 
> I can't figure out how to upload pics


Write what you want to say. Where you see the camera hit it . It should tell you what to do. Ill send you a picture of my jasper and continue with more info. You don't hit camera you hit the one to the rightist should come to your camera roll
View attachment 31089
pick the pic you want and hit upload. If your doing this from your phone. Then hit send. Hope I haven't confused you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> My chi is 1 yr and full of energy, she has a couple of playmates in the area. I can't figure out how to upload pics yet.
> 
> I can't figure out how to upload pics


Have you heard anything from the girl with the chi? It seems your more than willing to give him a good home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

Awe! Jasper is soo cute!! No I haven't heard anything back about the puppy. I would definitely give him a good home. I don't see a camera? Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay, I think I figured it out.
View attachment 31097
View attachment 31105



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Would you or your friend be willing to drive to meet, I would definitely take him!! He looks just like my Effie😘
> 
> Sandy


Hi when I tap on your name it shows quote in the left hand corner. I tap that and on the bottom it has a camera a picture a bird and in the right corner it has a gear. When I tap the picture it goes to my camera roll on my phone. When ui choose the picture I want to send it says upload in the right hand corner. Then I tap that it asks which size of picture I want I choose and the hit send . I don't know if you have a phone your using. Mine is an iPhone 4. I still can't believe that girl didn't answer you. I sure hope she really true and gets him a home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out.
> View attachment 31097
> View attachment 31105
> 
> ...


Yeah I got your pics. She's adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out.
> View attachment 31097
> View attachment 31105
> 
> ...


Your baby does look like a litter mate to the other chi. Have a good note.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out.
> View attachment 31097
> View attachment 31105
> 
> ...


Sorry that's nite oops.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks! You too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

He found a good home with another chi the same age as him! Thanks for the replies and the interest everyone!


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

Glad to hear that!!!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> Glad to hear that!!!


Glad he got as home. Bet your a little disappointed though cause you liked him. Maybe you can get your chi a friend .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandyc213 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am, but I'll continue to look around. Something will happen when the time is right!!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

sandyc213 said:


> I am, but I'll continue to look around. Something will happen when the time is right!!


I agree with you. Theirs a special little chi out there waiting for you. Let me see pics when you get it. Have a good day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

